# How to remove vaseline from glass?



## samckitt (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a used tank & the owner was told to use vaseline to hold the backdrop picture onto the glass. So what cleaner removes it without just smearing it?
Thansk,
Scot


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

90% rubbing alcohol or lighter fluid.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

razor blade.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

There are many ways to get it done, but I would personally scrape it off with a razor blade or putty knife ( depending on how thick it was) and then use some soapy water to finish washing off the residue... using Dawn dish washing detergent.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

jake said:


> There are many ways to get it done, but I would personally scrape it off with a razor blade or putty knife ( depending on how thick it was) and then use some soapy water to finish washing off the residue... using Dawn dish washing detergent.



I'd add to that to wipe it down good with a paper towel between the razor blade and soapy hot water step. Less of a mess.

I don't know how well the Vaseline worked, but I used to use cooking spray for the same purpose, but not anymore. Nothing beats paint for a background.


----------

